# Let's Honor Trump



## Xanzia (Apr 21, 2017)

The best way to honor Trump's best guess at being a world leader is by enshrining the word "Bigly" into the American-English language as a contraction of "big league", which I think this orango-child is trying to say.  It would be used at the end of the sentence as a new kind of adverb that modifies the credibility of the statement.  

So, then you know that when you hear 'Bigly' at the end of a sentence the speaker is a lying Orange Mascot who doesn't even know how to build his own erotic fantasy of military porn convincingly.  I think he will leave office quite unsatisfied.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2017)

Xanzia said:


> The best way to honor Trump's best guess at being a world leader is by enshrining the word "Bigly" into the American-English language as a contraction of "big league", which I think this orango-child is trying to say.  It would be used at the end of the sentence as a new kind of adverb that modifies the credibility of the statement.
> 
> So, then you know that when you hear 'Bigly' at the end of a sentence the speaker is a lying Orange Mascot who doesn't even know how to build his own erotic fantasy of military porn convincingly.  I think he will leave office quite unsatisfied.



Worthy point but I would just submit that English syntax is flexible enough that _bigly_ need not be stranded at the end.

Hey, see what I did there?

How fitting that neither _bigly_ nor _orange_ has a rhyme.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 21, 2017)

do it bigly orangely and we all are knowingly

who the orange creep is indeed orangley bigly


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> do it bigly orangely and we all are knowingly
> 
> who the orange creep is indeed orangley bigly



YUGELY bigly orangely.  Bing bing bing.


----------



## danka (Nov 21, 2019)




----------

